# Sunfish for bait?



## BASSNTAZ (Nov 10, 2003)

Is it legal to use small sunfish that are caught on hook and line to be used for bait? I've got some friends that use this method for pike up in the UP. We've had many talks on this subject and are still a little unsure if the is legal. I believe it is and Im just looking for a second opinion on it.

Thanks


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

Unless something has changed you are good to go, I'm sure Boehr will give you the low down. If you really need to know ASAP, it should be in the online guide.


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

> *Bait:​*​Any fish (except lampreys, live carp, and goldfish) and frogs may be used as bait when legally taken and
> ​
> possessed. Wigglers (mayfly nymphs) and other aquatic nymphs and larvae may also be used for bait, but may​not be taken from any trout stream except for personal use on the same stream. Crayfish may be taken for bait​for personal use. See special exceptions on Michigan-Wisconsin Boundary Waters (page 11).​


 http://www.michigandnr.com/PUBLICATIONS/PDFS/fishing/Guides/FishingGuide/page5.pdf


----------



## BASSNTAZ (Nov 10, 2003)

Thanks that what I thought.


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

I know its a little late, but they are a non game fish, and are legal.

James


----------



## ddolph (Dec 12, 2003)

anyone know why you can't use live carp or goldfish as bait?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

First question was answered. 

Yes on carp, no on goldfish.


----------



## ddolph (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:
Bait: Any fish (except lampreys, live carp, and goldfish) and frogs may be used as bait when legally taken and

possessed. Wigglers (mayfly nymphs) and other aquatic nymphs and larvae may also be used for bait, but may

not be taken from any trout stream except for personal use on the same stream. Crayfish may be taken for bait

for personal use. See special exceptions on Michigan-Wisconsin Boundary Waters (page 11).

This says live carp & goldfish cannot be used or maybe I am reading it wrong, but I was actually not asking a legal question but just wondering why they should not be used! My guess would be that they are exotic species that should not be introduced to our state waters.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I stand corrected on the carp, thank you. That's what happens when you go from memory much of the time and your age makes your memory start to go.

As to why, ddolph has as good of an answer as I would have.


----------

